# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات شركة GPGIndustries Support section  Use your GPGDragon as an oscilloscope!

## mohamed73

**

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

